# Tired of my dog being sheriff !



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

My dog has this thing in the park - when a dog dominates another dog (by humping, posturing, etc) my dog has to run over and this is what he does:

1. Run right in between them in perpendicular, so if two dogs are facing each other during a posturing moment he'll run between them to separate the two.
2. If one dog is humping the other, he'll run over and break it up. If said humper is more on the dominant side he'll go after him. 
3. If two dogs are fighting, and I recall him in time its no problem, but he will try to get in there and break it up. The problem is that he's still sharp and will bite back if bitten - so you can imagine how two dogs fight, he'll run in between and next thing you know he's fighting. Does he just have a lot of fight drive? Or is it lack of training on my part?

There is one dog (and I discussed this before) that just has no manners and constantly humps every dog that comes to the park. He doesnt listen to his owner, barks and cyclists and other owners and dogs, and constantly nips dogs in the back legs when they are running (can anyone guess besides lack of training what sort of mindset this dog has? Is this dominant behavior or just rude bratty behavior?). Anyway, my dog HATES him. He'll be perfectly civil with him because he really doesn't have aggression issues - he's usually more interested in playing with me and ignores other dogs or he'll play with them happily if I'm busy - but when that dog starts humping other dogs my dog feels its his job to be the police here.

I heard lot of herding breeds tend to be sheriffs and control the energy levels and the envrionment, and I could potentially stay away from that group and just play with him myself (I live in the city so there are very few places I can take him to play fetch) but this is a behavior I'd like to train out of him somehow.

Of course, today he got into a fight with that dog and two little terrirers came running in and one of them got trampled a little bit - he yelped and got away fine but man you should see the looks I was getting from the owners - but I cant control other people, I cant control their dogs. The only thing I can do is control my dog and his behavior so I'm looking for advice on how to make my dog understand its not his job to police the park.

Also, am I reading the whole situation wrong? I'd love to hear other people's ideas of what this behavior is based on. 

More background if you need it:
1. He's very obedient, has excellent recall (unless in the middle of a scuffle, there's not way he's coming back then but he'll stop in his track and run back if I call him early enough) 
2. We do OB every day, track twice a week, do schutzhund, practice NILIF and have been, crate trained etc etc. 

Really, I couldn't ask for a more obedient and well behaved dog (good with people, kids, other dogs except for this situation) but this one behavior I just dont know how to nip.

Sorry for the long post, given this is an internet forum I wanted you to have as much information as possible...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I am all for nice dog parks where the owners are responsible- but your park seems like a big problem. First of all if dogs are getting bit- do not take your dog there. If your dog is prone to fighting- don't take him to any dog park. If this is the only place you can take him off leash then go when no one else is there- or only dogs you know he gets along with, and be prepared to leash him and leave when another dog comes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it doesn't seem like you have control over your dog
since he's doing all of these things. maybe the dog park isn't
for your dog.



ayoitzrimz said:


> My dog has this thing in the park - when a dog dominates another dog (by humping, posturing, etc) my dog has to run over and this is what he does:
> 
> 1. Run right in between them in perpendicular, so if two dogs are facing each other during a posturing moment he'll run between them to separate the two.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like you have a great dog. I would keep him out of the park before he gets bit or gets blamed if another dog gets hurt in the scuffle. It is probably best not to set your dog up to get hurt or blamed.
My Shutzhund club discourages all members from bringing their dog to a dog park. It is really really frowned on.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

When we used to go to the dog park there was a GSD who did something similar. He would stop the two other dogs that he came with from playing with *any* other dog, just by walking right between them. I have no idea where it came from. He wasn't really trying to be sheriff, just stopping them from really playing. Would love someone to explain why some dogs do this?

If I were you, I would stop going to this dog park. Sounds like the other dogs are completely out of control and it is causing your dog to get out of control and in trouble. It sounds like your dog gets plenty stimulation, training, and exercise without the dog park. If you are desperate to have your dog play with other dogs then find one or two nice dogs with a similar play style from classes. I'm sure your dog loves playing with you more than the stress of the dog park.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Unfortunately some dogs aren't suited for dog park mentality and I think yours is a perfect example.. nothing against him just not where he should be. My girl used to do dog parks just fine then she got older and if another dog got pushy with her she'd get an attitude. Nothing serious but she wasn't ok with the behavior so we just don't go there so we can avoid any possible issues.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

ayoitzrimz said:


> but this is a behavior I'd like to train out of him somehow.
> 
> ...
> The only thing I can do is control my dog and his behavior so I'm looking for advice on how to make my dog understand its not his job to police the park.
> ...


He's a GSD, these are normal behaviors for some GSDs, unfortunately. You could control him more, don't let him approach other dogs. But you're not going to be able to "turn off" his desire to regulate their interactions. I think solo play with him is going to be the better option--especially as he matures and gets less tolerant. (You don't say how old he is.)


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> it doesn't seem like you have control over your dog
> since he's doing all of these things. maybe the dog park isn't
> for your dog.


Please try to quote my entire post so other people don't get only the parts that you thought were important - its very easy to start manipulating people's view that way with partial information.

As for others, you're absolutely right... he much prefer to do some OB and play tug / frisbee than play with other dogs anyway (besides a few specific dogs that he loves - a group of maybe 2-3 dogs that he grew up seeing every day)... I guess we'll try to find a spot where nobody is around and play there...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Please try to quote my entire post so other people don't get only the parts that you thought were important - its very easy to start manipulating people's view that way with partial information.


It's common, accepted practice on an internet forum to only quote the parts of a message that you are addressing (like I did here) so threads don't get to be miles long. If someone only reads quoted replies and not the original post, is that really someone you care what they think of you anyway? 

That said, I agree that it doesn't sound like your dog likes dog parks. In general, GSDs don't make good dog park dogs once they become adults. I think your idea about playing frisbee, fetch, and obedience with him solo is a good one.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Also for anyone who's interested here's a link to a thread I started asking about this exact behavior with this specific dog I mentioned:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ressive-when-another-dog-humping-not-him.html

Just in case someone is interested in the whole "history" lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i only quoted what you wrote about your dog. quoting your entire post
doesn't change the particular behaviour your dog exhibits in certain situation. 
that spot where nobody is around is that away from the dog park? i think i said 
"maybe the dog park isn't for your dog" or your dog isn't ready for the dog park" 
or something like that.



ayoitzrimz said:


> Please try to quote my entire post so other people don't get only the parts that you thought were important - its very easy to start manipulating people's view that way with partial information.
> 
> As for others, you're absolutely right... he much prefer to do some OB and play tug / frisbee than play with other dogs anyway (besides a few specific dogs that he loves - a group of maybe 2-3 dogs that he grew up seeing every day)...
> 
> >>>> I guess we'll try to find a spot where nobody is around and play there...<<<<


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

ayoitzrimz said:


> *Please try to quote my entire post so other people don't get only the parts that you thought were important - its very easy to start manipulating people's view that way with partial information*.
> 
> As for others, you're absolutely right... he much prefer to do some OB and play tug / frisbee than play with other dogs anyway (besides a few specific dogs that he loves - a group of maybe 2-3 dogs that he grew up seeing every day)... I guess we'll try to find a spot where nobody is around and play there...


 
This approach will certainly get you more information!


----------

